# NX parts = b13 sentra???



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

Yes, I have searched and came up with little in answer... kind of...

I was wondering if we could get a list of parts here that are interchangeable from the B13 Sentra and NX.

I notice that some performance parts dealers lable parts for the "B13" does this include the NX?
I can assume that the engine bays are the same but more so wondering about exhaust and suspension.

So any help would be great! and I will see if I can't come up with some stuff.


----------



## TechN9ne (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that they are the same...SOME THINGS are the same...not entirely sure either...BUT they do make custom parts for the NX...I kno my brothers exhaust (which is made by BORLA) was labeled b13...so maybe that answers yoru question a little bit...


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

So far I'm finding the struts/shocks/springs.... aka suspention fit on both... of course I'm talking after market stuff.

Yeah I think I have seen ONE cat back exhaust system labled as NX... that was found on this message board... www.powertechimports.com.

I have also noticed that the wheel base of the NX is the same as the B13 coupe... 95.7 in. I believe... So I'm thinking that one could get the side skirts on the NX from a SE-R kit. Front, of course not. Rear... I wonder... any insight?


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

crazy!!!.. so the side skirts from an NX will fit the b13s?????? think imma go look around some more


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

*Exhaust?*

Ok so what about exhaust??? I hear both ways... I've herd that the B13 sentra exhaust DOES fit and I've herd that it does NOT fit... ?!


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

SeR.NisSUN said:


> crazy!!!.. so the side skirts from an NX will fit the b13s?????? think imma go look around some more


I'm not saying the side skirts would "fit like a glove" but the wheel base IS the same size... of course you probably already know this heh.
I have to say I very much like the DRIFT skirts.


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

*EXHAUST!!!*



infantspikes said:


> Ok so what about exhaust??? I hear both ways... I've herd that the B13 sentra exhaust DOES fit and I've herd that it does NOT fit... ?!


OK! At the current moment there are BOTH a 91 se-r AND a 92 NX2000 in my driveway.
I took a little time just now to look under each car. The complete cat-back exhaust system from a Sentra does NOT fit an NX. The rear is where the problem is. Like I have said they share the same wheel base so back to the rear wheel should fit just fine, but the NX has a shorter back.
However I would assume you could just get a Sentra system and just make a couple cuts in the rear, weld it up and BAM! There's your NX exhaust.
I think that's what I will do with a Megan Racing system... I have a Classic SE-R owning friend who has one (which also does mechanics for a living) and he says it's GREAT quality, espcially for the money!


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

witch ones the drift skirt??? got pics? cuz ive been trying to find some sort of all around skirt for the b13s but seems impossible


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

SeR.NisSUN said:


> witch ones the drift skirt??? got pics? cuz ive been trying to find some sort of all around skirt for the b13s but seems impossible


go on ebay and search "91 sentra drift" or something.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

*hhmmm not my style*

kinda to ricer for me... not my style of kits hoods aight.. for the upper intercoolers


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

*inside*

Oh and by the way.... the 91 SE-R has the same interior as far as the FRONT dash and stuff. Incase anyone wanted to do anything with that.


----------

